
The man who declared the ‘end of history’ fears for democracy’s future - evo_9
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2017/02/09/the-man-who-declared-the-end-of-history-fears-for-democracys-future/?hpid=hp_hp-more-top-stories_end-of-history-1040am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
basicplus2
I think the issue is really about the super rich (the 1%) now own and control
98% of the worlds wealth and resources and rest of us (99%) are attacking each
other over the remaining 2.

